# How reliable is the TD?



## Baer (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm in the market to buy my first new car to replace my aging 87 Volvo. I've never owned a Chevy before and honestly never really looked at them but, but once I heard the Cruze had a diesel option I was intrigued. I went to school for diesel mechanics and I work on trains for a living so I'm not new to diesels, but I've never owned one myself. My main question is, in general how reliable are these motors (besides dpf issues) and are there any major problems with Chevy Cruze's I should be aware of? I drive about 50 miles on the freeway to work so I don't have that long of a commute, but its far enough that I shouldn't have too many filter problems I hope. For those who own TD's, would you recommend this car and or buy it again?

Also is there a certain time of the year for getting the best deals on Chevy's?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Gen 2 diesel is still quite new, so not much info on reliability of the 1.6TD powertrain. It has been pretty reliable in Europe though. The main problem for the Gen 1 diesel Cruzes was (of course) the emissions systems. NOx sensors, DPFs needing a regen forced, etc. I have seen maybe 2 of the 1.6TDs with emissions sensor issues around the forums here.

The 9AT has had some minor teething issues in the gasoline Malibu where it's also used; the 6MT tends to have dual-mass flywheel issues.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I really, really like my car, but I can't recommend it right now because it's just been in the shop too much.

I think the diesel parts are OK. I had a broken flywheel at around 12k miles that may or may not be a diesel issue. The gassers break flywheels too, so it's too soon to say the diesels break them more. I've had a DPF sensor replaced twice and one NOx sensor issue. The current trip to the shop includes a failed fuel injector around 28k miles. Too early to say if that's going to be a common or recurring issue.

The Android Auto/USB connection has died on my head unit twice. That's not a diesel thing, but it's a key feature for me.

The fuel economy is amazing. It's fun to drive. It's comfortable. It hasn't stranded me on the side of the road. When everything is working, it's great. Unfortunately, I've owned it 46 weeks and it's been in the shop 8 weeks and counting.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If you’re open to used Cruze diesels, the Gen 1 (2014-15) has gone over 200,000 miles for at least one owner http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...91746-200k-miles-2014-chevy-cruze-diesel.html

I got mine at 63,000 miles last year, it’s at 81,000 miles now. Not a single emissions-related failure or CEL yet (fingers crossed). I’ve had a water pump fail and a transmission leak, both repaired under 5yr/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. 

Something to keep in mind when considering new vs used...the new Gen 2 diesel powertrain warranty is also 5 years but limited to 60,000 miles. 

Even with issues, I’d buy it again. Love that torque and it’s a great highway runner.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

not anti gen2 at all, just not on my radar, no desire to trade my gen1....im looking at the diesel equinox next yr, same motor as gen2 so thumbs up on the motor aside from the emissions

if you can live with a used car, a used gen1 thats deleted can be had well under $10k and will be a great car

used gen1 volt is awesome deal as well


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Something to keep in mind when considering new vs used...the new Gen 2 diesel powertrain warranty is also 5 years but limited to 60,000 miles.


Is that a 2018 thing? My 17 definitely has a 100k mile powertrain factory warranty.


----------



## Baer (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you all for the honest information, I really do appreciate it. It seems like no matter what car I research they all have problems. Checking forums and talking to owners of cars I see around town, everyone with a car build in the last 10 years has had some kind of issue unfortunately. 




boraz said:


> if you can live with a used car, a used gen1 thats deleted can be had well under $10k and will be a great car


I wish I could get a deleted Cruze, but I live in California.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They're great cars, and our 2014 CTD (~72k miles, bought new) has been mostly fine, but we've definitely had our fair share of very nice loaners...just got the car back today and it's still got the speed-limiting countdown.

If I were to do it again...definitely get the extended warranty, so that if you do have any kind of emissions issue past the 3 year/36k miles Bumper to Bumper warranty, it is covered. I really wish we had gotten that...we'd still have blind spot sensors, and any time there was a countdown, I wouldn't have to fight for GM to cover the cost, or hope that something is covered under warranty. 

We are going up to Traverse City (about a 4 hour drive) next Wednesday, but the way it looks right now, we'll have to take the Volt instead, because the dealer wants $660 to replace the NOx2 sensor which supposedly is causing the countdown this time...


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

3100 miles. 0 problems.

2018 Cruze TD. 3 pedals.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Baer said:


> Thank you all for the honest information, I really do appreciate it. It seems like no matter what car I research they all have problems. Checking forums and talking to owners of cars I see around town, everyone with a car build in the last 10 years has had some kind of issue unfortunately.


We have a Traverse with about 85k miles on it and it's been almost flawless. The silly capacitive buttons had to be replaced under warranty, but other than that it's been oil changes and a set of tires.

I had a VW TDI before -- one of the dieselgate models. It suffered from some of the known issues with that model, but I liked the car so much I didn't care. That VW is still my favorite car. My Cruze has the potential to be in that class, but it's going to have to settle down.

Years ago I wouldn't take an extended warranty on a car for anything. Personal electronics and tires, yes, but never on a car. Well, cars are full of electronics now and I buy the extended warranty, especially on diesels. My selling dealer also throws in a lifetime powertrain warranty. I expect to drive my Cruze 10 years and 300k+ miles, so I'm going to pony up for dealer service (something else I've never done) just so there's no question about whether that warranty stays in force.

Maybe it's true of a lot of cars now, but more and more it seems like you just don't want to own a car outside of warranty. Go drive a Cruze TD. I bet you'll like it. It stinks, but just figure an extended warranty as part of the purchase price. There's room to negotiate on those warranties. Mine's good to 125k miles and it was under $1,000.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Is that a 2018 thing? My 17 definitely has a 100k mile powertrain factory warranty.


According to this it’s a Gen 2 thing

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...rranty-has-decreased-100-000-mi-60-000-a.html

Exceptions: Fleet Purchased Vehicles or Certified Pre-Owned (CPO)


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> According to this it’s a Gen 2 thing
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...rranty-has-decreased-100-000-mi-60-000-a.html
> 
> Exceptions: Fleet Purchased Vehicles or Certified Pre-Owned (CPO)


Weird... maybe just in the states.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> Weird... maybe just in the states.


Oh...Canada Eh? Yep, it’s a US thing for sure.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Oh...Canada Eh? Yep, it’s a US thing for sure.


I'm surprised. That is a huge reduction in coverage.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*gen 2 td*



Baer said:


> I'm in the market to buy my first new car to replace my aging 87 Volvo. I've never owned a Chevy before and honestly never really looked at them but, but once I heard the Cruze had a diesel option I was intrigued. I went to school for diesel mechanics and I work on trains for a living so I'm not new to diesels, but I've never owned one myself. My main question is, in general how reliable are these motors (besides dpf issues) and are there any major problems with Chevy Cruze's I should be aware of? I drive about 50 miles on the freeway to work so I don't have that long of a commute, but its far enough that I shouldn't have too many filter problems I hope. For those who own TD's, would you recommend this car and or buy it again?
> 
> Also is there a certain time of the year for getting the best deals on Chevy's?


new 2017 cruze TD auto sedan owner, love the car, too new to comment on problems (only 600 mile). great car on the HWY. getting mid 50's mpg. recommend buying extended warrenty.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I love mine but as soon as a delete/egr block is available it's gonna happen. If I can't fix it it'll get tossed.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

10k on my 2017 diesel stick in first 3 months of ownership, seems reliable so far. 

no issues except those caused by the driver, unless the paint chips indicate an actual paint problem with the factory paint - i will defer to dealership decision on that. 

i don't consider the DPF-sensor-software-recall or other no-symptoms software updates to be a reliability issue. 
for me reliability means no unexpected days in the shop, no days in shop for non-maintenance stuff other than driver-errors. 

Hondatech, I'm curious about your think8ing about egr-delete. I understand the motivation to do this is to keep the intake from clogging up with soot (?) and that doing it may reduce DPF lifetime/efficiency/whatever? Is that correct? Thanks for sharing any more details about your viewpoint and ideas.


----------



## Baer (Feb 15, 2018)

eli said:


> Hondatech, I'm curious about your think8ing about egr-delete. I understand the motivation to do this is to keep the intake from clogging up with soot (?) and that doing it may reduce DPF lifetime/efficiency/whatever? Is that correct? Thanks for sharing any more details about your viewpoint and ideas.


Deleting it also removes the DPF.


----------



## 17cruzediesel (Mar 11, 2018)

I have a 2017 diesel, manual. I have 38,500 miles and very minimal issues.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

eli said:


> 10k on my 2017 diesel stick in first 3 months of ownership, seems reliable so far.
> 
> no issues except those caused by the driver, unless the paint chips indicate an actual paint problem with the factory paint - i will defer to dealership decision on that.
> 
> ...


I just hate get, it's just a crap fix for a problem that doesn't exist and should've never been implemented. The DPF/DEF is just a way for the manufacturers to meet emissions and pass on a huge expense to us consumers when it inevitably takes a s**t. I want it off as soon as possible, the fella I've talked to (OZ Tuner, Fleece Performance) has a Gen1 with over 70,000 miles on a delete and tune and it runs like new. He has already tuned the turbo lag out of our Gen 2 models and will be getting a delete together this year. My car will be getting it as soon as possible. 

I also don't plan on taking it to the dealer for oil changes after this second free on is over. I worked in the dealer environment for 10 years and warrantied voided by oil changes are a crap shoot. As long as it's been done, they can screw off.


----------

